# Ohio Lake Erie Commission to Hold Quarterly Meeting



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

12/4/08 Ohio Lake Erie Commission (OLEC) will hold its quarterly meeting at 10 a.m. on Wednesday, December 17.

More...


----------

